# How to keep your dog warm overnight in truck?



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I am less concerned out keeping warm as I am with over heating. Personally I would keep your dog in a crate with a cover or put the crate in your truck. Free ranging in your cab is a recipe for new interior. They will always prove they are dogs at some point


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

We used small plywood crates with old wool blankets.The lab was to hot but the Gsp's loved it.the wood retains the heat from the dog.


----------



## grouse aholic (Jan 18, 2013)

Many times I think human emotion gets too involved with our dogs. They are tuff resilient animals ,they can adapt to many situations regardless on how they live. Like a NM mechanical said use a crate and cover , and some kind of warm bedding in the crate . The dog will be just fine.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think my duck lab can get cold. He's so lazy he fell asleep half in a frozen puddle while duck hunting. Literally half his body in ice water for 30 mins. 

Finally woke him up because I was afraid he would freeze and he gave me that "seriously bro" look.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

N M Mechanical said:


> They will always prove they are dogs at some point


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^

Words to live by, right there..........


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

First off I have an EP and she is not as hardy as a Lab. If we are camping I always take a Vari-Kennel into the tent or truck cap. It has a pegboard floor to keep her from direct contact with the cold and there are a couple throw rugs in it for comfort. If it is REALLY cold I will throw an Army surplus Mummy bag around the kennel and she is toasty. If she's had a tough day a lot of times she will go in her crate and lay down while we are at the fire. If we go to bed together and it's REALLY cold she will crawl into the foot of my bag and she never moves. It's like having a little foot heater in your bag.

As far as a Lodge is concerned, I would still have the crate and out of respect she would sleep in there. However, if she's not welcome then neither am I and I will find other accommodations. FRANK.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I will plan on using the kennel and insulated cover for her and hope she doesn't cramp up. As for the "lodge", we're in the middle of SD and their aren't many to chose from. I can appreciate no dogs in the house rule.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Give her a 81mg baby aspirin at bedtime, no cramps.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I will plan on using the kennel and insulated cover for her and hope she doesn't cramp up. As for the "lodge", we're in the middle of SD and their aren't many to chose from. I can appreciate no dogs in the house rule.


Plenty of fresh water and they will be fine. Many dogs sleep majority of time in a crate while the owners are at work. I know mine are in a crate from 6am till 8pm when not being trained or hunted


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

She won't get cold in the cab.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I will plan on using the kennel and insulated cover for her and hope she doesn't cramp up. As for the "lodge", we're in the middle of SD and their aren't many to chose from. I can appreciate no dogs in the house rule.


pheasants are SD's bread and butter... out of state $$$$$.... I would make a point to look for a new place..... 

are you hunting the lodge or freelance ????


----------



## high brass (Dec 28, 2010)

You might consider putting the crate on top of a piece of Styrofoam , the floor of a truck bed gets pretty cold.


----------

